# throttle body cleaning-Nissan tech needed



## cadtech (Sep 27, 2008)

Any Nissan techs please help. I cleaned the throttle body on my 2003 Altima 2.5 today, which appears not to have been a good thing to do. I am a Cadillac tech and they have alot of sensors and electronics so I am familiar with this type of thing and I dont see any way that cleaning the throttle body could actually ruin the tps sensor. I removed the rivets and removed the sensor from the throttle body and inspected it to be sure no chemical had gotten into the sensor and it was totally dry. It would appear that my problem is due to needing and idle relearned. When in park or N the engine surges up and down from about 1000 to 2000rpm. This happened immediately after I cleaned the throttle body. Is there any way to relearn the the idle without the consult system. I have seen several threads on this forum about idle relearn procedures (key on, 5 pedals presses, etc) but I could not get the correct MIL on, flashing, off combination to happen on my vehicle the way it is desc in the forum. Any Nissan tech who has concrete info I would definitely appreciate the help.


----------

